# Cheap Kayak Seat and more



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, it does look kinda like it came from the old Beverly Hillbillies but it is far more comfortable than the $90 Seairsport seat it replaced. I have less than $4 in the seat. 

Check out the rod holders under the chair arms facing aft. I can store 2 rods completely out of the way and easily accessible. Vertical rod holders behind the seat can cause awful backlashes.










Nope, this isn't in the book.

The box behind the seat is a little hard to get to but I got thes into it today.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you got this idea patented ? I think you might be onto something.


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a great idea! And no parts to rust! :clap


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey if it works... I bet it is more comfortable!!... as you have something to support your back! After sitting in the yak all day... that would be heaven!! Hmmm... going to have to check one out!! NICE specs also!!!


----------



## Gator(kayakfisher) (Apr 23, 2008)

OMG, I love it. wish I would have seen this last week. just got a new one for around 80.00.:hoppingmad


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is how I did it. First, measure your yak. Second, find a chair that will fit. I looked at several that were close. Third, cut off the legs. I used a saber saw but a hack saw will work too. Forth, sit the chair in the yak and see what else needs trimming so that it will sit without rocking. I secured the chair to the yak with a couple of heavy duty Ty-Wraps. 

This seat has several advantages besides being cheap and comfortable. My butt stays dry. I get ventilation from underneath, sides and back so I don't sweat as bad. The arm rests allow you to rest your arms as needed. The rod holders underneath the arm rests are great. I can keep 2 rods completely out of the way. I have a piece of pipe Ty-Wrapped to the back of the chair to hold my all around white light. 

When I have the yak in my truck, rods stick between the arm rests and seat back. A bungee across the yak locks everything in.

I spent a lot of time getting my yak ready. Berkley bought the yaks for Kyle andme while we were touring Florida. My yak has caught a ton of fish including the biggest Tarpon I have ever seen, much less caught. Cobia to 46#, Jack crevalle to 30+ and Black Drum to 40+.

I chickened out this morning. I got a late start because of this computer project and, I'm glad I didn't launch. By the time I got to ******* Beach, the wind was blowing 15-20 fron the SE. I saw several Tarpon rolling and made a few casts at those that came in range. No bites, though.

Tomorrow is gonna be a nice day but I don't fish on Saturdays. Doggone the luck Tarpon are here in droves.


----------

